# On the Cusp of Buying a 2004 AR 4.2



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

****

**


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Thats weird. Im not terribly familiar with the 4.2 covers, are you sure is not just wrinkle coat paint? 

The only word of advice I have is that the Tip in these cars is notorious for failures. You may want to scan the car you are looking at for TCM faults. 

As always with Allroads a pre-purchase inspection is very good advise. Good luck!


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

**


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I dont think that sounds dumb at all, sounds like good due diligence. Does it look like the yellowish crap they used put all over BMWs, cosmolean (SP)?

You may wanna hit up the Allroad (C5) forum on Audizine. Its pretty dead over here.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/5-C4-C5-A6-S6-RS6-allroad


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

**


----------

